# 2.6.33 : Using Code for ext4 to deal with ext2 / ext3 FS

## aCOSwt

Hello,

I discover with 2.6.33 that one can now use the code written for ext4 in order to deal with ext2 / ext3 filesystems.

Being said that I do not care that much about the size of my kernel, I wanted to know if this is a recommended solution for other reasons (performance / efficiency / safety...)

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I discover with 2.6.33 that one can now use the code written for ext4 in order to deal with ext2 / ext3 filesystems.
> 
> Being said that I do not care that much about the size of my kernel, I wanted to know if this is a recommended solution for other reasons (performance / efficiency / safety...)

 

I can say that it works for me. I have been using it for a while.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

> I have been using it for a while.

 

As I had read your posts related to your willing of reducing the size of your kernel to the very strict minimum, I would have bet this was one of your choices...   :Wink: 

Thank you for your feedback Shining Arcanine.

----------

